# Incredible dorado footage



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

Just banged out this video featuring some of our biggest dolphin from last year. Some really strong head-shot gaffing on Captain Hunter's part. A few dolphin in this video are over 50, with several in the mid 40's class. Enjoy, share with your buddies, and check out some of my other videos on youtube. Summer isn't too far away, but I pity the fool that is missing out on some of the fantastic big yellowfin, wahoo, and mako action that is going on just southwest of you guys. Thanks

-Capt. Woody Woods
www.paradise-outfitters.com


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Damn Capt. VERY nice !!!!! A bucket list fish of my wife and I both. We currently only have a 19' bay CC but we are going to have to REALLY watch for some calm days to see if we can get out there to them !!!!!


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Capt, awesome. Thanks for shering


----------



## Dagwood (Oct 1, 2007)

Great video. Terrible music.


----------



## bigtallluke (Jul 14, 2012)

Excellent video... And fishing! Nicely done! It has me all kind of fired up for this upcoming season!!


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

GREAT video, I did not really like the music either. If this is a "marketing" thing, I'd think about the customers' music more than your own tastes in music. Your "customer" is older than you. No?

Or at least mix and match music themes.

Jim


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

jim t said:


> GREAT video, I did not really like the music either. If this is a "marketing" thing, I'd think about the customers more than your own tastes in music. Your "customer" is older than you. No?
> 
> Or at least mix and match music themes.
> 
> Jim


I can see your point, Jim. But the whole video making process is strictly a fun way for me to procrastinate while in school. I can see how your generation might prefer something softer. Self taught, I like to do all of the editing myself, including setting high energy, intense fishing situations to similar music. Thanks for watching.


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Yea that would have been just snazzy with some Lawrence Welk or Glen Miller, LMAO I didn't know the song but think the song was consistent with the fast action fishing, TWO THUMBS UP !


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

Nice video. Music fits the bill for me when I'm on the wire.


----------



## Huntinman (Aug 12, 2008)

Doin work! Nice job

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Good video Woody. Fine Mahi also


----------



## team_A_II (Mar 31, 2009)

Woody, we need to to hear more Enya or perhaps "Kiss from a rose" by Seal in your videos.....


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

team_A_II said:


> Woody, we need to to hear more Enya or perhaps "Kiss from a rose" by Seal in your videos.....


Deal. I've got another video in the works with only tuna over 150. Kiss from a rose it is for all the softies out there


----------



## team_A_II (Mar 31, 2009)

Woody, did you know, that when it snows, my eyes become alive? And the light, that you shine, can be seen? 

Wasnt sure if you did....


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

team_A_II said:


> Woody, did you know, that when it snows, my eyes become alive? And the light, that you shine, can be seen?
> 
> Wasnt sure if you did....


That sounds awfully poetic. You have a literary future, my friend


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

You guys crack me up !


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ateQQc-AgEM


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

You know the video was nice but you really should think about your potentially younger customers and play some Pantera !!!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

CCC said:


> You know the video was nice but you really should think about your potentially younger customers and play some Pantera !!!!!!! :thumbup:


I'll make my mate wear a mickey mouse costume this summer


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Great video Woody and some damn fine Dorados.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Way ta go Woody!!! Those are some dern fine uns brother!!! Glad you been OK brother!


----------



## FishFighter92 (Jul 10, 2012)

Ever encounter anything you did not want to going for a swim in those waters? I've thought about jumping in to film more than a couple of times! 

Great video to boot, got me fired up for this weekend.


----------



## team_A_II (Mar 31, 2009)

Captain Woody Woods said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ateQQc-AgEM


That gets me so pumped up !!!!!!!!


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

FishFighter92 said:


> Ever encounter anything you did not want to going for a swim in those waters? I've thought about jumping in to film more than a couple of times!
> 
> Great video to boot, got me fired up for this weekend.


Good question. We had a spearfishing tv show come and film with us 2 falls ago and it was one of the most educational 3 days I have ever had on the boat. Learned a ton about how fish act, how close they actually come to the rigs, amongst a wealth of other information. Granted there were 6 of us in the water at any given time, but the sharks never once acted aggressive. They just swim around like any other fish. Curious, but keeping their distance. The only thing I have been reluctant to get in the water around are tigers and makos. But otherwise, jumped in and taken rides from blues, sails, whale sharks, pilot whales, giant bluefin tuna, and sperm whales. Amazing experience. Number one rule is to never dive alone, and remember no fish is worth losing your life over.


----------



## BigRed38 (May 5, 2009)

Whats a trip out of Venice with a crew like his run? Definitely a bucket list type fish for me.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

PM sent


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Darn Cap. Woody that's a great video. I know one day this year I will make it to your your neck of the the woods to hunt and kill the fish. BTW I got your PM. I just don't have any friends with that type of money, but I might get up with you so we could work out a deal.
WhyMe 
Mako My Dayo


----------

